# My Collection



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

havent posted any pics of fish in a while so here ya go

big rhom

























elong

















macs


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the macs....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking p's


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How big is a "Big" Rhom...looks good.

How are the macs doing?
How big are they now a days?
Much aggression?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have not measured the rhom in a while but at least 16"

the macs are 3.5-4.5"

aggression is under control now but i got 3 with no tails and one with 1 eye


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice collection man








The macs are cool, what temps are you keeping them at?
I posted a few pics last night of mine too.
Pete


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks man

the temp is around 74

yours are looking sweet 2!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Come on John you cant keep up with me and my collection, Just kidding the pics look good.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice collection how big is that elong, did he grow any since u had him?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

db04ph said:


> Come on John you cant keep up with me and my collection, Just kidding the pics look good.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow that elong looks amazing man nice collection


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Wow that elong looks amazing man nice collection


Ya, that elong has some nice scales in those pics, great job jmax


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

some great close ups there .


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You have an awesome collection there jmax


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice collection...How long have you had the rhom for and what size tank is he in? Can't wait till mine gets that big.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NIce fish, but that Rhom, looks massive.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent collection, Jmax!...Great looking elong and nice gold spilo shoal you got there!...You and winkyee are the only people I've ever seen with Gold shoals...no casualties, I hope!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> Excellent collection, Jmax!...Great looking elong and nice gold spilo shoal you got there!...You and winkyee are the only people I've ever seen with Gold shoals...no casualties, I hope!


there were some when they were tiny like 1" or so. i think i lost 3 or 4. a few are missing there tail.

i used to have the parents to these golds, but i sold them to get the big rhom.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

jmax611 said:


> Excellent collection, Jmax!...Great looking elong and nice gold spilo shoal you got there!...You and winkyee are the only people I've ever seen with Gold shoals...no casualties, I hope!


there were some when they were tiny like 1" or so. i think i lost 3 or 4. a few are missing there tail.

i used to have the parents to these golds, but i sold them to get the big rhom.
[/quote]

Well, that's not too bad (casualties for that aggressive shoal)...I suppose you had to kick in some extra $$$ in addition to the money you got from the golds to get a monster 14 " rhom like that!...are you going to leave his chimple on there or get rid of it?!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Da said:


> Excellent collection, Jmax!...Great looking elong and nice gold spilo shoal you got there!...You and winkyee are the only people I've ever seen with Gold shoals...no casualties, I hope!


there were some when they were tiny like 1" or so. i think i lost 3 or 4. a few are missing there tail.

i used to have the parents to these golds, but i sold them to get the big rhom.
[/quote]

Well, that's not too bad (casualties for that aggressive shoal)...I suppose you had to kick in some extra $$$ in addition to the money you got from the golds to get a monster 14 " rhom like that!...are you going to leave his chimple on there or get rid of it?!
[/quote]
its not that bad so for now it stays

heres a full shot of the mac tank. i just got new bulbs today


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

jmax611 said:


> Excellent collection, Jmax!...Great looking elong and nice gold spilo shoal you got there!...You and winkyee are the only people I've ever seen with Gold shoals...no casualties, I hope!


there were some when they were tiny like 1" or so. i think i lost 3 or 4. a few are missing there tail.

i used to have the parents to these golds, but i sold them to get the big rhom.
[/quote]

Well, that's not too bad (casualties for that aggressive shoal)...I suppose you had to kick in some extra $$$ in addition to the money you got from the golds to get a monster 14 " rhom like that!...are you going to leave his chimple on there or get rid of it?!
[/quote]
its not that bad so for now it stays

heres a full shot of the mac tank. i just got new bulbs today








[/quote]

Damn, that's one sweet looking 125 'er!!...Keep up the good work, Jmax!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

jmax611 said:


> thanks man


I gotta ask because I can't tell from the pics but are those real or fake plants?!!...I have always used fake in my setups primarily because it's a lot less maintence and IMO look just as good but if I go real I might copy of your setup...







..I did try using real amazon swords once in my red belly tank and those bastards tore them up to shreds!...I guess that was why I said screw it and decided to stick with plastic..Never really had much problems with them ever since except for the occassional nips and bites on them.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

they are real. im not sure what they are but they grow quick


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Mind if I post your tank pic on a plant forum to find out what they are?

Also, where'd you get your Rhom?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> Mind if I post your tank pic on a plant forum to find out what they are?
> 
> Also, where'd you get your Rhom?


I gave him all those plants they branch off like crazy and if you look at Triggas tank he has the same plants. I bought the plants back a few years ago and I have no idea what they are. I am sure he wouldnt mind if you post in the plant forum.

He got the big Rhom from Ash


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Mind if I post your tank pic on a plant forum to find out what they are?
> 
> Also, where'd you get your Rhom?


I gave him all those plants they branch off like crazy and if you look at Triggas tank he has the same plants. I bought the plants back a few years ago and I have no idea what they are. I am sure he wouldnt mind if you post in the plant forum.

He got the big Rhom from Ash
[/quote]

Hi Blackpiranha,
Do you have any more of those plants?!....did you get them at a LFS?!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Da said:


> Mind if I post your tank pic on a plant forum to find out what they are?
> 
> Also, where'd you get your Rhom?


I gave him all those plants they branch off like crazy and if you look at Triggas tank he has the same plants. I bought the plants back a few years ago and I have no idea what they are. I am sure he wouldnt mind if you post in the plant forum.

He got the big Rhom from Ash
[/quote]

Hi Blackpiranha,
Do you have any more of those plants?!....did you get them at a LFS?!
[/quote]

Man I go to so many stores I forget where I buy sh*t from, I still have them in my tanks and are always growing.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice rhom!

You should have TBP stop over, and lop of that chimple for ya. I here he's pretty handy with a scalpel......


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah blue we plan on doing it next time John has to move, he is looking to buy a house and when we move him that chimple will be gone.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i like the chimple i think its cute


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

that light makes your tank pop with nice colors


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> that light makes your tank pop with nice colors


thanks im glad i finally bought some new bulbs


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

This it?

Sry for the derail.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> This it?
> 
> Sry for the derail.


 dont think those are them

you can start a thread if want i dont mind. i think there some kind of val


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

No thats not them but those look nice, I may have to get some.


----------

